# Big oak tree!



## Dale.Z (Nov 16, 2009)

The wife and I were tooling around this weekend in a little town called McMinnville in east TN. In front of a bank off the main hwy we saw the biggest white oak. The pictures really don’t do it justice but thought we share it anyways. Enjoy.


----------



## kennertree (Nov 16, 2009)

Is that white oak the Birthing Tree? I've been meaning to go see that tree sometime just never made it over there to look at it. 
http://www.tufc.com/trees_birthing.htm


----------



## fishercat (Nov 17, 2009)

*that's the one.*



kennertree said:


> Is that white oak the Birthing Tree? I've been meaning to go see that tree sometime just never made it over there to look at it.
> http://www.tufc.com/trees_birthing.htm



McMinnville is a nice area.i sure miss it down there.Communism is getting old fast.


----------



## Dale.Z (Nov 17, 2009)

kennertree,

Thanks so much for the link. That made my day to be able to put a name / history behind what we witnessed. It was truly a magnificent tree.


----------



## kennertree (Nov 17, 2009)

Dale.Z said:


> kennertree,
> 
> Thanks so much for the link. That made my day to be able to put a name / history behind what we witnessed. It was truly a magnificent tree.



My wife read about it in an article a while back and told me about it. When i looked at the thread and saw the tree was in Mcminnville I thought that it might have been the same tree. One of these days I might get a chance to go over there and check it out. Looks like there was a big limb cut out of it, wonder if it broke off or split and they cut it all the way back to the trunk? Looks like one of the branches is cabled as well. I'd like to find out who is caring for the tree, thats a tree I would be willing to donate some time for if I can find out some more info on it.


----------



## johndenver3210 (Nov 20, 2009)

Now that's big Oak tree. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 21, 2009)

Those low branches sure are cool. Awesome tree!


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 26, 2009)

I like those big, low, sweeping limbs, too. We lost 2 bigun's here in MD a few years back. We lost the Wye Oak and one of the Liberty Trees, at St. Johns in Annapolis. I took my MD Tree Expert exam at DNR and then we walked down the street to St. Johns to do our tree identifcation. That was one GIANT Tulip Poplar. They wouldn't let us get close enough for pics. It was badly rotted and had been filed with concrete long ago. I'm glad I got to see it before they cut it down. I drove passed the Wye Oak every year for over 40 years and never took the time to see it. I had friends that had worked on crews pruning it.

Thanks for the great pics, Joe.


----------



## KingArbor (Dec 11, 2009)

Thats some old growth right there! Beautiful


----------



## canman (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you for taken the time to post these pictures. The things this tree could talk about over its life span!!!!


----------

